# Buxom Boost build



## mfilos (Nov 30, 2019)

This is my third pedal construction from PedalPCB... I can definitely say I'm hooked 

After finishing my Dirty Shirley clone some months ago, I thought about giving home to the little sister Buxom Boost.
What a nice build as well... the drill template helped tonz! \o/


 

 

 



I kept my previous file of Dirty Shirley custom layout I made, and with some alterations I made the Buxom Boost layout as well in my PC


 

 



Both look so good together in my pedalboard 




Concerning the tone now...
OMG, what an insane boost that pedal gives! Haven't tried much as kids where sleeping at the time, but damn it gives a lot of db boost.
EQ is really rich and getting the right tune you need isn't hard at all.

Another awesome quality product from PedalPCB! Lotsa kudos \m/


----------



## Funnel (Nov 30, 2019)

Looks great! I’m always impressed with everyone’s finishes.  I’ve done one water slide decal and it did not turn out great.  
 I’ve been considering building this pedal, How are you using this pedal (enhance clean tone? Drive amp and/or dirty Shirley).


----------



## mfilos (Nov 30, 2019)

Thanks for the good words man.

Sadly I have no experience in decals but I seen nice videos that I need to try @ some point.
I found a print store nearby that had some really thick glossy paper with guality print that for now suit my needs. I'll try other solutions maybe in the future though.

Concerning building it... I had a clone EP Booster that I didn't like much (built quality left much to be desired) and I wanted to change it.
As I had minimal space in my pedalboard I wanted a boost but being able to have an EQ as well in order to tweak the tone depending on Amp setups. Having the best of impressions from the Dirty Shirley clone I thought to give it a spin and I think it was a nice idea.
I use boost most of times in speciffic parts to give more clean dynamics or to give a solo a a little bump.
I don't know if I'm gonna use it with Dirty Shirley as it's already an impressive dirt maker. I don't think I need more volume or gain there lol (u never know though...)


----------



## Funnel (Nov 30, 2019)

The reason I have been drawn to this particular boost, is the eq section.  I'm wanting to use it as a preamp when I cannot play through my amp.  I was hoping that the eq section would add a versatility that some boosts lack.


----------



## BurntFingers (Nov 30, 2019)

I like the monster caps and different coloured resistors.

I'm not sure I like the taking of the artwork though, but each to their own.


----------



## Barry (Nov 30, 2019)

They look great!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Dec 1, 2019)

100V caps?!?!?!  Nice build, but daaaaaaaaaaaam.


----------



## stevtron (Dec 1, 2019)

Very nice build, but don't you think that you get no problems with copyright, if you copy it exactly like you do ?


----------



## zgrav (Dec 1, 2019)

Why do you want your own custom hand built pedal to look like the "real thing"?  Since you know if was something you made, do you just get satisfaction from having the pedals look like they came from a store?   Most of us enjoy having the ability to come up with our own designs the enclosures.


----------



## stevtron (Dec 1, 2019)

Yepp and I prefer, for example, a mixture between some hints from where it comes and my own design. Custom made, so to speak ...


----------



## mfilos (Dec 2, 2019)

First of all I haven't made the pedal to sell it so I'm not so sure about copyright issues for my own use. People can easily spot it's a clone though due to 125B shape, rear connectors, different led type etc but yeah, putting a CLONE sticker would be more appropriate to avoid copyright police issues :/
Then again it was a test layout I made for fun, and in the future I'm intending to make a mixed original/custom artwork based on my own preference...

Concerning the materials used... I wanted to put only Nichicon caps @ first as I like them a lot and the only correct values my local store had was @ greater voltages alas bigger in size 
As I managed to put them without issues it's no biggie. The same goes for resistors... tried to put precision resistors but some values weren't in stock so put whatever I found.


----------



## zgrav (Dec 2, 2019)

You did a good job of working with those large caps for your build.


----------

